# Maytag Washer Problem (model#: MAV8260AWQ)



## miadude777 (Aug 14, 2007)

I think I lost an earring to my washing machine.
Is there anyway to get it out? I've tried to open the cover but one side gets stuck. 
help! ITs SUPER important i need to find it as soon as possible!!!


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

Ok... dumb question coming from me here... but did you thoroughly check the bottom of the washer? Most models you can remove the spindle; that should give you some more looking space.

If you can pull the washer out, take the drain hose off and see if it may be in there. NOTE: Another duh statement from me. Turn the water off if you have to remove any water hoses.

When you lost it, could you hear any noises, as if it had got into the pump? One last dumb question... Are you for sure it was lost in the washer? Could it be in the dryer, dirty clothes hamper, etc.?


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

the lid should pop up unless there is a latch. not familiar with the model but on my GE I need a screw driver to pry it to pop loose.

I have never had a pump apart so don't know if it would pass thru. But in the event it might then I would take apart the P-Trap under the sink before taking apart the washer. Earring might be light enough to get flushed thru it but worth a shot. 

If it is not there then you could take apart some hoses. 

How tiny was this earring? If it is a small stud you may be out of luck.


----------



## miadude777 (Aug 14, 2007)

Drabdr said:


> Ok... dumb question coming from me here... but did you thoroughly check the bottom of the washer? Most models you can remove the spindle; that should give you some more looking space.
> 
> If you can pull the washer out, take the drain hose off and see if it may be in there. NOTE: Another duh statement from me. Turn the water off if you have to remove any water hoses.
> 
> When you lost it, could you hear any noises, as if it had got into the pump? One last dumb question... Are you for sure it was lost in the washer? Could it be in the dryer, dirty clothes hamper, etc.?


i was just looking at both the washer and the dryer. It was most probably the dryer b/c it has bigger holes. Now, if its the dryer, is there a way to get to the filter or something?


----------



## miadude777 (Aug 14, 2007)

wacor said:


> the lid should pop up unless there is a latch. not familiar with the model but on my GE I need a screw driver to pry it to pop loose.
> 
> I have never had a pump apart so don't know if it would pass thru. But in the event it might then I would take apart the P-Trap under the sink before taking apart the washer. Earring might be light enough to get flushed thru it but worth a shot.
> 
> ...


the earrring isn't a stud, its sort of a chain of gold loops that hang down about...an inch


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

miadude777 said:


> the earrring isn't a stud, its sort of a chain of gold loops that hang down about...an inch


I do not see how they could be anywhere in the washer other than in the tub. They are too large to go thru the openings in the tub.

I would be looking inside of all the clothes that were in the wash.


----------

